# Background paint?



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

i made a styrofoam background and want to add some color. Would regular spray paint harm the fish? Whats the best way to finish the background for a natural look? Thanks everyone


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Krylon Fusion for Plastics is fish/invert safe after a 7-day cure. It is available at Home Hardware. It should work on styro too. I used it on PVC filter intake/outputs in heavily planted high tech tanks that use CO2 and house fresheater shrimp.

Hopefully that helps.

Stuart


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i like ocean blue blackground, and depending wht kind ur fish, like Arow , flowerhorn, used blue . or black it okie too!


----------



## Jackc (Aug 6, 2010)

i would like black, because i have Frontosa Cichlid. ,


----------

